# Variable Bush Viper



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

One I've just taken of my female who is changing colour!


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Why such large eyes? 

Surly this is containuative in seeing the methods for its hunting is based on a heat signature and not sight or am I mad?

Cracking snake none the less.


----------



## xxsassyminxxx (Jan 3, 2008)

wow i'm in love what a stunning photo!:flrt:


----------



## Amazonia (Mar 6, 2011)

Awesome snake, love its scales and green eyes!


----------



## tigersnake (Sep 30, 2007)

Whosthedaddy, this is not a Pit Viper, it does not hunt using heat signature. Cracking snake by the way Graeme.
Cheers,
Brian.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

tigersnake said:


> Whosthedaddy, this is not a Pit Viper, it does not hunt using heat signature. Cracking snake by the way Graeme.
> Cheers,
> Brian.


:blush:

My bad.


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

Beautiful mate.


----------



## Rudd999 (Jan 14, 2011)

Now that is a truly stunning snake. Lucky owner


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Incredible photo - good skills and a stunning snake


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Great snake and great picture!! Clever Man :notworthy:


----------

